# Christmas presents in progress



## Steve Smith (Jun 29, 2015)

When I saw the multi bit sets lee valley is clearing out I knew what this year's Christmas presents would be.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=71903&cat=1,44047&ap=2

Having a few squares of African blackwood laying around the shop I used the same design I've used on my screwdrivers. The biggest pain is broaching a circular hole into a hexagonal one. I'm thinking I'll use my mortiser to help me out this time.


----------



## SENC (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you, Steve! Can't wait!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 29, 2015)

You don't have to wait until December to send mine to me. I'd take it now


----------

